# [xBaseJ] Datei kann nicht geöffnet werden



## DukeRider (2. Feb 2014)

Hallo,
ich möchte gerne mit xBaseJ eine Tabellendatei öffnen. Jedoch wird beim Aufruf des Konstruktors der Fehler "
	
	
	
	





```
java.lang-NoClassDefFoundError: org/apache/commons/loggins/LogFactory (in org.xBaseJ.Util)
```
" zurückgegeben.


```
try {
    database = new DBF(dbf.getAbsolutePath(),DBF.READ_ONLY);
} catch( ...
```

Das File-Objekt "dbf" ist OK.
Was mache ich falsch?


----------



## DukeRider (2. Feb 2014)

Ich habe gerade im Fehler-Log folgendes gefunden:


```
Qt: Untested Windows version 6.2 detected!
log4cplus: ERROR No appenders could be found for logger (AdSyncNamespace).
 log4cplus: ERROR Please initialize the log4cplus system properly.

java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: Could not initialize class org.xBaseJ.Util
    at org.java.xBaseJ.DBF.<init>(DBF.java:140)
    at WertungslistenDruck.<init>(WertungslistenDruck.java:43)
```

Wäre nett, wenn mir jemand von Euch helfen könnte.


----------



## Barista (21. Feb 2014)

> java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: Could not initialize class org.xBaseJ.Util



Du hast wahrscheinlich ein Jar-File mit der xBaseJ-Lib.

Jar-Files sind einfach Zip-Dateien.

Darin musst Du die fehlende Klasse org.xBaseJ.Util suchen.

Eventuell ist diese Klasse in einem anderen Jar-File, welches in Deinem classpath fehlt.


----------

